# rear shocks to match



## SteveSS (Jul 8, 2018)

My son and I bought a 1970 Tempest for cheap I thought it looked an awful lot like the GTO of that year. This is set up as drag car. It has a GM 454 with a TH400. It has air shocks in the back to clear the big meats. I hate air shocks. So what can I replace them with That won't lower the car's rear end. I'm guess longer soils or sifter springs would do it but i have no idea since I just bought the car.


----------

